# I got dumped for a younger man...



## Clay3063 (Feb 18, 2017)

She had her bags packed the day before she left. I watched and offered to help. The day she left I told her to have fun. Enjoy yourself. I might be here. I might not. But if I wasn't here when she decided she wanted to come home I'd probably be down at the river.... doing what I've been doing.... gathering logs. Ain't nobody got time for that. Except my grandson. Yep. He's got his Nanny wrapped pretty tight. Wish I could just drag up and go see him whenever the urge hit me. 

We unloaded 2 trailers full yesterday. One with nothing but Eastern Red Cedar. The other one was a combination of Elm, Ash and Pecan. I didn't get my trailer unloaded however and it sits where I parked it. I was tired and so was Henri. We'll unload it Monday. It has mostly Ash and some Elm on it. 

I didn't get pics of the first two loads until after we unloaded them so I decided to just take pics of the two piles we have harvested in the last couple months. I see loads of hair sticks and pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 18, 2017)

Just so you know ... you make me sick Or at least green with envy...
Nice logs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 18, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Just so you know ... you make me sick Or at least green with envy...
> Nice logs



Yeh. Well. They ain't milled yet so don't get too anvious... yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 18, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Yeh. Well. They ain't milled yet so don't get too anvious... yet.



I think next week we're gonna start in on the mesquite. Same landowner has several hundred acres NE of Luling that is loaded with large mesquite. Said we could have all we wanted so I am hoping to make a couple piles at least as large as these with mesquite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 18, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> I think next week we're gonna start in on the mesquite. Same landowner has several hundred acres NE of Luling that is loaded with large mesquite. Said we could have all we wanted so I am hoping to make a couple piles at least as large as these with mesquite.


Can never have too much wood

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 18, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Can never have too much wood


Agreed. Then we'll start milling.


----------



## Tony (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey Wendell, come down here, we'll take a trip to Luling and ease some of Clay's work by hauling off some skeet! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 18, 2017)

That's an aweful lot of firewood fer the little bitty smoker in background of photo #6

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2017)

Very tasty looking log pile indeed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 18, 2017)

Tony said:


> Hey Wendell, come down here, we'll take a trip to Luling and ease some of Clay's work by hauling off some skeet! Tony


When do we leave ? Should I bring 18 ft flat bed or 24 enclosed trailer ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 18, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> When do we leave ? Should I bring 18 ft flat bed or 24 enclosed trailer ?



As soon as you get here!!

In for a penny, in for a pound. Bring the 24'.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2017)

The 18' flatbed would be easier to load and pile high, you can load it over the side.


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 18, 2017)

Tony said:


> As soon as you get here!!
> 
> In for a penny, in for a pound. Bring the 24'.



This is why I never reveal my favorite fishing spots. LOL. Good thing those mesquites are at an undisclosed location. Might be nothing but saw dust and tire tracks when I got there. You guys be patient. I'll share.


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 18, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> This is why I never reveal my favorite fishing spots. LOL. Good thing those mesquites are at an undisclosed location. Might be nothing but saw dust and tire tracks when I got there. You guys be patient. I'll share.



Oh don't worry we want you to cut them down .. then slab for us .. easier to stack flat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 18, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Oh don't worry we want you to cut them down .. then slab for us .. easier to stack flat



That's why we're friends Wendell, you think like me!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 18, 2017)

Tony said:


> As soon as you get here!!
> 
> In for a penny, in for a pound. Bring the 24'.


Hey Hey Hey wait for me... heading that way on Thursday!!


----------



## Tony (Feb 18, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Hey Hey Hey wait for me... heading that way on Thursday!!



Don't worry Barry, there's room for you! You coming here or Wimberley?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 18, 2017)

Tony said:


> Don't worry Barry, there's room for you! You coming here or Wimberley?



Kerrville to a taxidermy seminar/Fredericksburg staying at my sons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> When do we leave ? Should I bring 18 ft flat bed or 24 enclosed trailer ?





Tony said:


> As soon as you get here!!
> 
> In for a penny, in for a pound. Bring the 24'.



Just to be safe...better tow the 24 behind the flatbed....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Just to be safe...better tow the 24 behind the flatbed....


Good idea ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 19, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Yeh. Well. They ain't milled yet so don't get too anvious... yet.





woodman6415 said:


> Just so you know ... you make me sick Or at least green with envy...
> Nice logs



No Clay, I thought he was jealous that the woman left. He was just being polite commenting on the logs....What model bailer is that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 19, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> No Clay, I thought he was jealous that the woman left. He was just being polite commenting on the logs....What model bailer is that?


It's a massey. I'd have to look at the model again. I got it thinking I'd refurbish it and use it. I just haven't had the time. Supposedly it was working when it was parked. Uses Twine though. I prefer wire.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 19, 2017)

We're twiners here...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

